# Babyshower games/activities for KIDS to do!



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

My friend and I are hosting a kind of "family" babyshower for our friend, her dh and their 7 yr old son. We have invited several other families and friends and there will be a bunch of kids there - the 7 yr old "big brother to be", another 7 yr old girl, my 5 yr old dd, a 4.5 yr old boy and a 3.5 yr old girl. (There will also be two 2 yr olds and a couple of 18 month olds who probably won't be able to participate in any games.)

Our idea is to really make this a family celebration of adding a new member to the family. We want to especially celebrate the fact that the boy is going to become a big brother! So to this end we are looking for some kid-friendly babyshower games to play. Either appropriate for the adults and kids to play together, or just for the kids. On top of that I've never even been to a babyshower where games were played so I'm not sure where to start. If anyone has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated!

ETA also if anyone has any ideas for "big brother" gifts those would be appreciated too!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

How about them all decorating squares for a baby quilt, or each decorating a onesie for the baby. They could use fabric markers and/or fabric crayons.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pianojazzgirl* 
ETA also if anyone has any ideas for "big brother" gifts those would be appreciated too!









Well I started posting before you added this (that tells you how slowly I type







.)

How about a sling in his size (extra extra small I'm guessing) so he can hold the baby in it.


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

I love baby shower games









Pass around a roll of toilet paper and tell everybody to take some but you can't say what for. They can take as little or as much as they want. When everybody has some, you see who's length of toilet paper comes closest to fitting around the expectant mommy's belly.

I played this one at my stepsister's baby shower and they used disposable diapers but I'm sure it could be adjusted... They had a bunch of diapers with various substances in them: peanut butter, chocolate sauce, maple syrup, ect. You had to sniff and guess what it was. Kind of gross, I know, but fun and I bet a 7yo boy would love it!!

Present bingo- especially fun for little kids watching somebody else open presents. Everybody gets a blank bingo sheet and writes down a baby item in each square (bibs, blanket, teddy bear, ect) For kids that can't write I bet you could find stickers they could use. When a present is opened, if you have that item on your bingo paper, you put an X on it, first person to get a bingo wins!

Same stepsister's baby shower, they had itty bitty plastic babies frozen in a cube of ice. The goal was to be the first person to have your baby melted during the course of the shower. There were no rules on how you could or could not melt your ice.

Give everybody several big necklaces, just a loop of yarn or something. The word BABY is taboo. If you hear somebody say it, you get one of their necklaces. At the end of the shower see who's got the most necklaces.

I'm come back later with more I'm sure!


----------

